# Bangalore and more



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Children's Theme Park, Bangalore*

Pics from Panoramio - all credits w. the orig. photgraphers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Film City, Bangalore*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Bangalore*

pics (c) Nitesh Builders


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

i just looooove everything about bengaluru..:cheers: bengaluru and gurgaon r my favorite indian cities....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In few words, Bangalore its very beautiful, nice


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Folks - thnks for the comments!

This pic from Google Earth


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore (contd.)*

pics (c) Brigade


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

pics (c) Brigade Group


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

...once it was IT booming... now property! cool Bangalore kay:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Ampelio said:


> ...once it was IT booming... now property! cool Bangalore kay:


Actually Ampelio, most of what I've posted was either completed or commissioned during the period of the IT boom! There was a definite slowdown last yr - but it appears that there may be a pick-up this yr!

ps - as a kid I spent 2 summers in Indonesia - in Medan, Sumatra and Medan seems to be doing pretty well these days...!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Bangalore*

pics (c) Purvanakara


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore condos/housing estates*

pics (c) Purvankara


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore Misc.*

pics from Panoramio

the new aiport...










water park










some street views


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some Bangalore apts (pics from panoramio)


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Just always was interested in Bangalore somehow. It's so good to see its pictures here.kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The new buildings there are really very nice and great


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Bangalore*

Folks thnks for the comments!

Some more homes from Bangalore 

pics from Google Earth - all credit to the orig. photogrphers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## NParry (Apr 28, 2009)

Some flamboyant architecture in Bangalore. But the builders don't really pay attention to final finish on the construction. For example, I've seen in many new buildings, the cable wires are strung across a window carelessly, paint splashes on glass windows are not cleaned up, etc. Maybe Indian builders and construction managers just don't have that last-oomph to make things nicer and better!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore Corporate*

pics (c) SJR Group


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore, India, Housing*

Pics: SJR Group


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore Housing Estate*

from SJR Group


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

nice pixs from Bangalore


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore Residential*

igor thnks!

more pics from SJR Group


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## _GrapeWine_ (Jul 18, 2008)

@Chitrakar - I hope you wouldn't mind others posting pics to this thread, would you? Following are few from Bangalore subforum which deserve to be here:

All credits to original photographers

























[/QUOTE]

© Maha


----------



## NParry (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice pictures. Where's this in Bangalore, please? A little more detail would make these Bangalore pics very interesting. Thx.


----------



## _GrapeWine_ (Jul 18, 2008)

^^
Hi, that office building is called North Star and rest are Brigade Gateway township photos...
This is a recently completed township in north-west Bangalore.
Two more of it.


avinash2060 said:


>


----------



## NParry (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks much


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Residential Bangalore*

pics SJR Group


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

great pics again


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Bangalore, India*

Unconsciousfocus: Thanks!!!


Pics: Inland Builders


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics: Skyline Builders


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful houses, apartments once again


----------



## scater (Jun 25, 2009)

beautiful city


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Bangalore*

Christos, Scater...thnks!!!

Pics from Firmterra:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Bangalore*

Pictures Credit/Copyright: Picasa:Imran


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

they dont call it "'garden city of Indian subcontinent" for nothing. thanks. great pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing houses, offices buildings, malls :cheers:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Innovative Film City, Bangalore*

Folks, thnks!

Pictures (c) Picasa:Aluri


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bangalore Residences*

Pics from Panoramio and Developers websites


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh, India*

Hyderabad - capital of the Southern state of Andhra Pradesh is emerging as another "hi-tech" metro akin to Bangalore - drawing investment from several domestic and international technology companies. 

Here are some pictures of corporate Hyderabad taken from the architect/developers websites:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Corporate Hyderabad (contd.)*





































Next pic from Palash Biswas


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Hyderabad*

Pics from corp. websites and blogs. All credit to the orig. photographers.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## V A I B H A V (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad Malls*

Pics by imageshack/rainbowrink, flikr/reflections on life, panoramio/cephas, cyberjaya


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

I heard that this city in India is popular for education and these days world cup cricket tournament matches are playing there.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

rain21 said:


> I heard that this city in India is popular for education and these days world cup cricket tournament matches are playing there.


Hyderabad is one of India's six major metros, and has several universities, research institutions and engineering colleges. Hyderabad University ranks near the top (as does its Business School), and Hyderabad has also emerged as a popular destination for several technology companies.

And yes - it has also hosted some world cup cricket matches...!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad Cityscapes*

*Roads and Highways* (pics from Panoramio by Cephas, Engerin and Flikr/Ludas)

NH6 - Hyderabad Kolkata National Highway










Some City Roads


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad: Residential Vistas*

Pics from Panoramio again


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More City Views, Hyderabad*

These pics also from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad Residential Towers*

Pics from Panoramio, Picasa and Builder websites


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Microsoft's Hyderabad campus has some impressive landscaping!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you mean "all credits to the original photographers"? We need the actual names of them or we need to remove them. Sorry!

Let me know when you are ready to fix the problem.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Hyderabad, India*

Pics by Anil Levy (Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad Apartment Blocks*

Pics by Trupti Shivanand


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Hyderabad's International Airport*

Pics by Naga


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*India: Hyderabad: Jubilee Hills*

Pictures by Anoop Madhav Yeggina


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residences in Hyderabad, India*

Pics from olx.in


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Recent Developments in Pune, India*

Moving back to Pune in Western Maharashtra, here are pics from Tao Architecture:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------

